# I have to love my wife



## jumps4 (May 16, 2012)

I have to love my wife
I collect tools any kind of tools I have tools i bought as a teen I never sell anything I just keep them. a wood working shop. all my equipment from my auto repair shop. 3 huge boxes of mechanics tools. presses benders welders plasma mig tig lathe 2 mills 2 drill presses 2 cnc machines and planning a new cnc mill cnc lathe and a cnc plasma machine. I filled her hot tub room with tools 16 x 20 
I just mentioned learning about a transformer I could use and she said

Honey Do you really need it you build toys for gods sake!


----------



## 8ntsane (May 16, 2012)

Opps
Sorry Steve
You can blame that on me :biggrin::*****slap:
The transformer thing, that is:whistle:


----------



## jumps4 (May 16, 2012)

you seen the parcial list
you really think she changes my mind
i get tools she gets earrings   lol


----------



## 8ntsane (May 17, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> you seen the parcial list
> you really think she changes my mind
> i get tools she gets earrings lol




Tools for earrings:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
Atta boy, sounds like a good arrangment to me:biggrin::whistle:


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 17, 2012)

Great arrangement and a great wife.  Congratulations on both.   Mine puts up with my motorcycles, guns, guitars, machining equipment, etc, etc.  She sometimes winces a bit when I'm adding more to the pile but she wants to see me keep busy and happy.  That, and she figured out a long time ago that I was going to do it anyway, there's no fighting it. :biggrin:

I've got a "keeper" too.

-Ron


----------



## jumps4 (May 17, 2012)

when i first got married years years ago
i was sitting on my grandfathers front porch out in the country having coffee with him and a smoke he would get one from me and tear the filter off
talking about the wooden grandfather clocks he makes ( ever hear of holiday grandfather clocks ) and what part of the world it is going to be shipped to
and my grandmother was in the kitchen cooking breakfast hollering out the window a new comment every minute
he never makes me anything!
I want a new coffee table!
he never finished my kitchen!
big man was going to build me birdhouses....
my grandmother complained in her sleep she never shut up
and he always had the warmest smile on his face, that non filter hanging off his lower lip, flipping up and down as he spoke.
that morning he leaned over and told me the secret to a long happy marrage is to never argue with your wife, you have to listen to her, agree with her and always smile so she calms down
and do what ever the hell it was you were going to do anyway!!!
when she complains never argue with your wife, you have to listen to her, agree with her
I loved them both
steve


----------



## jocat54 (May 17, 2012)

I always get the last word in with my wife-------                                                                  YES DEAR.


----------



## churchjw (May 18, 2012)

Its great to have a wife that is cool with our special "problem" ie tools and building crazy things.  Most people can't understand the crazy stuff my wife puts up with.  My wife calls my workshop my mad scientist lab and even gets me lab coats to wear while I work.  Two weekends ago I built my first Jacob's ladder a small 30kva one.  She came down stairs to see what the new noise was and all she said was she thought it was very pretty. :lmao:  She is a keeper.  

Jeff


----------



## jumps4 (May 18, 2012)

another tribute to a fine understanding spouse
life is sweet
steve


----------



## 8ntsane (May 18, 2012)

jocat54 said:


> I always get the last word in with my wife------- YES DEAR.




:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Thats priceless :biggrin::whistle:


----------



## bcall2043 (May 18, 2012)

jumps4 said:


> I have to love my wife
> I collect tools any kind of tools I have tools i bought as a teen I never sell anything I just keep them. a wood working shop. all my equipment from my auto repair shop. 3 huge boxes of mechanics tools. presses benders welders plasma mig tig lathe 2 mills 2 drill presses 2 cnc machines and planning a new cnc mill cnc lathe and a cnc plasma machine. I filled her hot tub room with tools 16 x 20
> I just mentioned learning about a transformer I could use and she said
> 
> Honey Do you really need it you build toys for gods sake!



jumps4,

You have a keeper. Some of us are lucky to have a wife like that. I have just completed 33 years with mine and we have an agreement. She said I could bring anything home except another woman and I agreed. Two lathes, three band saws, two welders, several grinders, a metal shaper, several woodworking tools plus lots of smaller tools later and I still agree. 

Benny


----------



## jumps4 (May 18, 2012)

nice to meet you benny
I even have the complete " i might need that some day collection"
and the "I dont know what it is, but aint it kewl" tools
yep my wife is my sweetheart never complains that i hear of
steve


----------



## jworman (May 18, 2012)

bcall2043 said:


> jumps4,
> 
> You have a keeper. Some of us are lucky to have a wife like that. I have just completed 33 years with mine and we have an agreement. She said I could bring anything home except another woman and I agreed. Two lathes, three band saws, two welders, several grinders, a metal shaper, several woodworking tools plus lots of smaller tools later and I still agree.
> 
> Benny



My wife is pretty darn tolerant.  Often someone comes by and asks if I have something.  That is when my wifes  rule kicks in.  "If you take it away, you can't bring it back".  

Other than that, and if I keep it fairly neat, it gets a home.


----------



## bcall2043 (May 18, 2012)

jworman said:


> That is when my wifes rule kicks in. "If you take it away, you can't bring it back".




I don't have that problem. The one I have is I forget who borrowed the tool. Guess I need to start keeping a log of loaned tools. Then I also need to keep a log of where I stored the tool. Wait, I just remembered I have lists like that, just can't remember where the lists are stored.

Benny


----------



## Rbeckett (May 18, 2012)

Mines a keeper too.  She just shakes her head and doesn't even ask what I am up to anymore.  She figures if I am busy and happy it's all good.  I treat her like everyday is christmas and wont hesitate to get her anything she even expresses a desire for.  She's happy, I'm happy and life just rolls on day by day.  Doesn't get much better tan that, even after 15 years together.  I love it and my wife too.
Bob


----------

